# Can't see past page 1 for this thread



## heylinTTnz (Sep 17, 2018)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1853869

Lots of replies in this thread but I can only see upto page 1

Side note my old handle of heylinb4nz seems to have been deleted so had to re-register, can't reply to PMs.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There appears to be only 1 page of posts anyway.
heylinb4nz Acc is still active so perhaps it's a password problem.
I can change if you wish.
Hoggy.


----------



## heylinTTnz (Sep 17, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, There appears to be only 1 page of posts anyway.
> heylinb4nz Acc is still active so perhaps it's a password problem.
> I can change if you wish.
> Hoggy.


Weird, I access the thread I can only see my post from a week ago, replied today and it showing in forum index, but nothing in the thread.

Yeah heylinb4nz should still be active but suddenly stopped working, requested a reset and it keeps coming up with account not found\doesnt exist.

A reset would be great thanks


----------

